# Mignon Mod



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

On the back of some useful mods going on here I thought I would share my Mignon mod. Similar to those which others have done:

1> Taken a section of silicone hose which you can get from here to form an inlet tube. The 30mm is a perfect fit as it sits on top of the little ridge so no grinds collect here.









2> Added the trusty collapsible camera lens hood (big up the coffeechap) I got from here for flushing out the residual grinds so there is zero retention.









3> I grind with an old tamper on to prevent popcorning and straight into a container so the extra fall height breaks up any clumps. Then just a quick shake around and dose.









Works great and all for


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

PS crap camera phone so apologies for poor quality!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Good stuff, any video to see how much retention gets blown out


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Its about 2g. I will see if my limited tech can put up a video to show this!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Having seen these mods first hand at the Grindoff I can concur that they do indeed clear a large majority of the grinds from the exit chute


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent stuff, thanks for the pics and links.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Jeez, put new burrs in mine today so gave a good clean as well. near 3/4g pile on the kitchen counter


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

glevum said:


> Jeez, put new burrs in mine today so gave a good clean as well. near 3/4g pile on the kitchen counter


Definitely try this mod. A lot sits on a little ledge and the there is more in the chute. The collapsible lens hood is great at clearing this out.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I got the bits through for this today. Not massively impressed - even after giving it a few thumps there seems to be quite a bit left over. Not sure it's worth the detriment to the aesthetics.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The tiny tiny lens hood is not as effective as the 58 mm one on the mazzers but shod still do the job, the issue with the smallest lens hoods is that there is a lot less air pushed through, but strange it works on one but not on another


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I got the bits through for this today. Not massively impressed - even after giving it a few thumps there seems to be quite a bit left over. Not sure it's worth the detriment to the aesthetics.


Did you use a lid on it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Couldn't see how a lid would work so was just compressing it with my hand. Would you recommend putting something on top? Tried a tamper but that seemed a bit unwieldy.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably need a flat lid on top. Pointless if all the air is going thru your hands. All that air needs pushing down to blow out chute


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Surprised it didn't work for you. Works perfectly every time for me, just need to make sure you thwack it correctly to create the air pressure which forces the grinds out. I just use my hand for this and works fine. I'm guessing you need to work on technique!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree I think these will work on pretty much any flat burr grinder assembly!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a lid,One push and mine is clear,if the lens wont compress use something that will ,

like a soft half rubber ball [think turkey baster].

Norry


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

This geezer uses what looks like half a rubber ball


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Just pinched turkey baster, works perfectly. nice thick soft rubber so can get a good shove on it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The lens hood works perfectly though and gives you a compact little hopper to boot


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The lens hood works perfectly though and gives you a compact little hopper to boot


Yep, agree...........


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I like mine as its a bit more childproof, works ok


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ you can imagine people finding that video by accident and thinking "what the . . . ?" ;-)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I tried this again today but with a longer length of tube (maybe about four inches) and it works great. Think the length I cut before was too short and the air didn't have time to get moving.


----------



## craig01nire (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting this mod, I've found it very useful!

I received my Mignon the other day and have tried this myself, It does a great job clearing out most of the grounds, roughly about 2g. But I still end up about 0.3 - 0.5g short of what I have put in. Not a great amount I know, but can be frustrating when aiming for consistancy.

Maybe a silly question, but could this possibly be because the burrs need time to season / bed in? or does everyone else still experience some grind retention each time? Am I asking too much expecting to get out near exactly what I put in?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

craig01nire said:


> Thanks for posting this mod, I've found it very useful!
> 
> I received my Mignon the other day and have tried this myself, It does a great job clearing out most of the grounds, roughly about 2g. But I still end up about 0.3 - 0.5g short of what I have put in. Not a great amount I know, but can be frustrating when aiming for consistancy.
> 
> Maybe a silly question, but could this possibly be because the burrs need time to season / bed in? or does everyone else still experience some grind retention each time? Am I asking too much expecting to get out near exactly what I put in?


Every grinder has retention, some will get caught around the burrs themselves, and in nooks and crannies, to get exact consistency weigh your output, rather than your input, and just leave the retained grounds where they are


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Thinking about carrying out this mod but what is the correct size collapsible lens hood to fit onto the silicone tubing?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got a mod that I since ditched because it messed with my grind if you want it? PM me if so, free to a good home


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Just got a mod from urban bumpkin wombat thanks for the offer I'm sure someone would snap it up from you


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Managed to get it in the post today, so should be with you in the next couple of days.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

DIY isn't my strong point - can anyone tell me exactly what I need (names and sizes) plus an indication of where from? Otherwise I'll be sporting the typical 'dumb chick with no idea' look!

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I forget the sizes but this is where you get the hose from.

http://www.autosiliconehoses.com/

Ian


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Want to do this trick with my mignon when it arrives. Just ordered the parts required. Luckily I have the 500g weight I bought with the Brewista scales that hopefully will be ideal to weigh the beans down (if it fits)


----------

